# Mysterious eggs found



## Kanesska (Oct 7, 2010)

I was just scrubbing some dead black beard algae off my powerhead, when I had to stop. I found some live eggs really stuck on there, I had scraped a few off before I realized what they were, Can anyone help me ID these?

Tank inhabitants are;
~3 Zebra Danios
~2 Glowlight tetras
~5 Rummynose tetras
~2 clown loaches (young) 
~5 Harlequin Rasboras
~1 dwarf Neon Rainbow
~1 Yellow Rainbow
~2 Koi Angels, but just sold one tonight
~2 Dwarf african frogs
~2 2.5" BNP's
~4 Otto's

Pictures;
The circled area seems to have a tail?

























Any idea's?

Thanks in advance  
Amber


----------



## Nanokid (May 18, 2010)

they dont look like eggs to me.. maybe its just the pictures. if your 100% sure they are eggs...
they could be the otos, thats my first guess. but its hard to say.. most of your fish are egg scatters!


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nanokid said:


> they dont look like eggs to me.. maybe its just the pictures. if your 100% sure they are eggs...
> they could be the otos, thats my first guess. but its hard to say.. most of your fish are egg scatters!


as are the ottos also....


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

looks like bba to me.. The only fish there that would lay eggs on something would be the angels but angel eggs don't look like that.


----------



## Kanesska (Oct 7, 2010)

I thought the same, which is why I was scrubbing, but this stuff has a thick protective coating over it like eggs sometimes do..


----------



## Kanesska (Oct 7, 2010)

Well they were gone this morning, maybe I'll find out soon enough.


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

To me they look like dwarf African frog eggs. They appear to be the right size and colour plus that thick protective jelly layer is a dead give away. Look for hatched tadpoles sticking to plant leaves and the side of the aquarium although your fish will make short work of them.


----------



## Kanesska (Oct 7, 2010)

Thanks! I've been looking all morning, but the tanks so heavilly planted its hard to find anything lol, I had this problem last week when I found a danio fry, but couldn't catch it. I think it along with whatever siblings it may have had have been eaten too 

Although, I did sell an angel so the agression in my tank has dropped substantially. Plus, I've started feeding more so hopefully they're less likely to "hunt", keeping my fingers crossed


----------

